# My Second 'home Made' Hunting Slingshot....



## James Smith (Dec 13, 2012)

Hello,

It's me, the 14 year old novice shooter trying to create a 'Hunting Slingshot'. I want it for taking small game from the forests and fields that surround me here in Cornwall. (When I get a better shot)

In my last attempt I came up with this http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20202-my-first-home-made-hunting-slingshot/... after some feedback I decided to start over.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was so enthusiastic to find another natural Y this morning, that I went out on my search while it was still dark! I noticed a lovely looking Y shaped branch high up in a 'Rowan' tree.
I had to climb way out of comfort range up this tree, so I hope it's been worth it!

I was told by a experienced shooter to use shorter and thicker forks with Theraband Gold to provide extra strength. I considered this when choosing this one...

Here it is just after being cut...










I then striped it of its bark and sanded it down...










Then I cut some (shallower) ridges around the top of the forks to help attatch the bands easier... (I was instructed by a helpful fellow on my last post not to cut to deep as this could make the catapult to flimsy and easy to break...)










Then finally I followed some advice I was given by another shooter and zapped her in the microwave to extract the moisture from within and make it tougher and more durable. I strongly believe this works but you can tell me if this was a mistake or not in the comments below...










Any help or advice would be wonderful,

-Does this one look better than the last? (Link above)

- Does microwaving help make the wood stronger?

- Do you think this one will match up well with doubled up 2cm theraband gold?

- Anything I can do to improve the design?

- Do you think this model will be up to hunting?

- Should I stick with this or start over?

Thanks for reading!

(Please bear in mind I am VERY new to this and this is only my second ever homemade slingshot)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One shortcut to success tip would be to to use light pull bands as your learning form and accuracy.Then you can gradually switch to heavier bands and ammo suitable for hunting.


----------



## ultravisitor (Oct 21, 2012)

This seems a little big for me,
I think id cut the fork ends shorter, so you have less strain on your wrist --> Better accuracy

Further more you could carve it ergonomic to your hand.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 13, 2012)

ultravisitor said:


> This seems a little big for me,
> I think id cut the fork ends shorter, so you have less strain on your wrist --> Better accuracy
> 
> Further more you could carve it ergonomic to your hand.


Thanks for the advice, but I will just say, that the photo makes the fork look far larger than it actually is.... In my hand it fits perfect


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

You did a nice job on this one. Don't forget to clean up and smooth the grooves. Only you can decide whether a given size is right for you. If it's comfortable and you can hit with it, then it's the right size. That fork should certainly be strong enough for any bands you put on it. The advice about using light bands to start is good, if you have the proper ammo to match the bands.


----------



## James Smith (Dec 13, 2012)

treefork said:


> One shortcut to success tip would be to to use light pull bands as your learning form and accuracy.Then you can gradually switch to heavier bands and ammo suitable for hunting.


Thanks, I was thinking of starting with one strip of theraband gold then going up to two...?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good job on that. It looks perfect for the purpose. Smooth the grooves so you don't abrade the rubber, that's all.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yep, nice job. Thanks for sharing! Have fun and be safe


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

great job size looks good to me, as long as it works for you. Everybody is diferent and wants different things in a fork. The nice thing about naturals is as long as you can find a forked branch you have a infinate supply to experiment with..

This is my favorite natural and I doubt anyone but me would feel the same...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks good to me.
The microwaveing is mainly to help it from cracking.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks good. Much stronger than the last! It looks a lot like my first, nice and big to fit my hands. Get some bands on their and start shooting!!


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the micro wave is used to dry the fork fast. Otherwise you have to wait several months. I go 45 seconds at a time. Let it cool off and repeat 5 times. Use a ziploc bag with a paper towel. Place the fork inside and micro wave it. You will see the moisture come out. Carefully remove the fork and let it dry while you clean the bag and change the paper towel. Then repeat as above. By the 4th to 5th time you will see no moisture coming out. I like to sand 100 then 150 then 220 then 320 and finally 400. We the fork ans that will raise the grain. Let it dry and sand again with 400. You are ready to finish. I know lots of folks here like boiled linseed oil but I use Tru Oil gunstock finish. It show any grain really nicely and it is very easy to use. Careful, the rags you use have to be submerged in water or they can burn!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 5, 2012)

looks good!


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thats much better Reuben, I like it looks like chesnut but be careful as they can split at the ends when drying out which takes some time, but thats more like a fork I have in chesnut its chunky strong and shoots like a dream









Deano


----------



## Hunter69 (Jun 23, 2011)

Any natural ''Y'' s are good and strong when dried, but some tend to split more than others...chesnut is a good example of this but can be stopped by cutting forks longer coat the ends in melted wax or wood glue and leave until its dry enough to work on, but they can as you have done be shaped banded and used straight away but leave it bare and use and you'll feel it get lighter over time as moisture drys out, but dont coat it in any finishes/ varnishes until its had some time to dry or you'll seal moisture in and it'll rot from the inside out...

Some other good naturals are Hazel, beech, oak, ash, hawthorn, blackthorn and many more but hazel is a very good strong one and its everywhere, if you not to good on ID of species just google up British tree ID there are many links and pics to help you find a beauty but sadly this time of year most of the leaves are gone so its harder but not impossible, you sound very well informed for your age so you may know species well...

Anyway good luck, and good shooting,

Deano


----------



## James Smith (Dec 13, 2012)

Hunter69 said:


> Any natural ''Y'' s are good and strong when dried, but some tend to split more than others...chesnut is a good example of this but can be stopped by cutting forks longer coat the ends in melted wax or wood glue and leave until its dry enough to work on, but they can as you have done be shaped banded and used straight away but leave it bare and use and you'll feel it get lighter over time as moisture drys out, but dont coat it in any finishes/ varnishes until its had some time to dry or you'll seal moisture in and it'll rot from the inside out...
> 
> Some other good naturals are Hazel, beech, oak, ash, hawthorn, blackthorn and many more but hazel is a very good strong one and its everywhere, if you not to good on ID of species just google up British tree ID there are many links and pics to help you find a beauty but sadly this time of year most of the leaves are gone so its harder but not impossible, you sound very well informed for your age so you may know species well...
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am learning my trees but like you say it's hard to tell what is what at this time of year!

I have varnished it and it has come out a beautiful golden colour (Which should go nicely with gold-theraband!) I can only hope it wont rot but I had her in the microwave for 3 Minutes and it went from dark red to pale yellow to I think (hope) it's all dried out!

Theraband should have been here yesterday :/ But I should have this baby ready for shooting by Tuesday...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

You have a good eye, The rest is developing technique and growing in experience. You can learn a lot from the advice here, but follow your own path. Just remember; sometimes the path is, Idea, Work bench, Shooting range, Trash can. Don't get discouraged, put on your Band-Aids and whittle something else. Good Luck!


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice work there Reuben, let us know how it shoots.

David


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i started of with a similar slingshot and i did hunt with it, so yes it will be up to hunting as long as you and the bands are, by you i mean your accuracy.


----------

